# 80101 LCD that support medical necessity



## JWINGES (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone have the link from medicare/cms for the ICD-9 codes that are covered for the 80101 

This is for the monitoring of patient compliance in a drug treatment or for chronic pain patients.

If anyone can help me that would be a great help I am just going around in circles on the cms website.


----------



## Grintwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Per Payer Path this is what they have listed but when I click the LCD/NCD link I do not see any edits in place. 
For Medicare patients you need to use the code *G0431*
3/22/2010 - Per Transmittal R653OTN, "Effective April 1, 2010, CPT code 80101 will no longer be covered by Medicare.

V58.69   Encounter for other and unspecified procedures and... 
  304.90   Drug dependence; unspecified drug dependence; unsp... 
  V58.83   Encounter for other and unspecified procedures and... 
  305.90   Nondependent abuse of drugs; other, mixed, or unsp... 
  724.2    Lumbago 
  304.01   Drug dependence; opioid type dependence; continuou... 
  303.90   Other and unspecified alcohol dependence; unspecif...  
  724.4    Thoracic or lumbosacral neuritis or radiculitis, u... 
  304.00   Drug dependence; opioid type dependence; unspecifi... 
  722.83   Postlaminectomy syndrome; lumbar region  
  729.1    Myalgia and myositis, unspecified 
  724.5    Backache, unspecified 
  722.52   Degeneration of thoracic or lumbar intervertebral ... 
  304.80   Drug dependence; combinations of drug dependence e... 
  V72.6    Special investigations and examinations; laborator... 
  305.91   Nondependent abuse of drugs; other, mixed, or unsp...  
  250.00   Diabetes mellitus without mention of complication,...  
  305.00   Nondependent abuse of drugs; alcohol abuse; unspec... 
  304.20   Drug dependence; cocaine dependence; unspecified  
  723.1    Cervicalgia  
  295.70   Schizoaffective disorder; unspecified 
  338.29   Other chronic pain  
  V82.9    Special screening for other conditions; unspecifie...  
  715.09   Osteoarthrosis, generalized; multiple sites


----------



## cvzzz (Mar 22, 2012)

*Go434*

Does anyone know if the G0431 has now changed to G0434 (CLIA waived test)?


----------

